# Smart watch for CGM + GPS + Mapping?



## jlury (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi, I am currently using Dexcom G5 and am considering buying a smart watch. My phone is an iPhone 6 but I would consider getting a different phone if it would allow me to use a smart watch with better CGM and Mapping functionality.
Do any walkers/mountaineers have experience of a smart watch that can show CGM + Ordnance survey map + Grid reference? I am particularly interested in the Garmin smart watches (e.g Garmin Fenix 5Plus) but would like to know of any cheaper alternatives!!.
thanks for any advice


----------



## Failedextremeathlete (Nov 26, 2019)

I have a Fenix 5 sapphire. Excellent piece of tech. Mainly use for gps, HRM etc for mtb rides/swim etc. I know it does mapping but don’t use that side of things.


----------



## Sam A (Dec 20, 2019)

jlury said:


> Hi, I am currently using Dexcom G5 and am considering buying a smart watch. My phone is an iPhone 6 but I would consider getting a different phone if it would allow me to use a smart watch with better CGM and Mapping functionality.
> Do any walkers/mountaineers have experience of a smart watch that can show CGM + Ordnance survey map + Grid reference? I am particularly interested in the Garmin smart watches (e.g Garmin Fenix 5Plus) but would like to know of any cheaper alternatives!!.
> thanks for any advice



I have DexcomG6, use the Dexcom Apps on my IPhone. Also have a Garmin Vivoactive HR (multi sport) which I love (running, walking, swimming & golf for me) .I  haven't looked for an app for my Garmin to take my Dexcom readings via bluetooth . Must investigate.


----------

